# Top Local Juices 2017 - Nominations for DESSERT



## Andre (1/6/17)

Your nominations (no more than 3 per member, but less is fine) will become the shortlist for the final vote for the Top Local Juices 2017.

Here every member has the opportunity to name up to 3 juices in one posting.
*Feel free to edit/amend your posting until the final date*.

After that date a maximum of the 10 most nominated juices in each category will enter a poll to finally decide which are the most liked locally made jooses in SA per category. Thereafter the top e-liquids will compete by way of a final poll by members for the title of the best of the best of 2017.

A juice may be nominated in more than one category if it fits. The categories are:

*Beverage *(coffee, milk, milkshake, soda, cola, tea, etc.)
*Fruit*
*Tobacco*
*Bakery *(cookie, biscuit, dough, pie, donut, waffle, tart, pastry, roll, cake, bake, etc.)
*Breakfast *(cereal, yoghurt, fruit loops, etc.)
*Menthol and Mint*
*Dessert *(sweet, rich, candy, cream, nuts, custard, pudding, ice cream, etc.)
The final day for nominations will be a date determined by me - with or without notice.

Go for it - nominate your favourite DESSERT juices in this thread! Each category will get a thread like this.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/6/17)

Mc Mofo - Phat Bastard
Frosteez - Nostalgia
Old Bills caramel popcorn - Mellow Vapour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (1/6/17)

1. Pear and Caramel by Creamy Clouds
2. Mad Hatter by Nostalgia
3. Smackaroon by Mr Hardwicks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrDeedz (1/6/17)

*Rasberry Smackaroon by Mr Hardwicks*
*Coffee Cake by Paulies*
*Banoffee Cake by Co-Lab Vape Juice*


----------



## Gersh (1/6/17)

1) mad hatter by nostalgia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyL (1/6/17)

1. The Artisan Series - Butterscotch Custard


----------



## CMMACKEM (1/6/17)

1. Pear Caramel - Creamy Clouds
2. Mr Hardwicks - Raspberry Macaroon 
3. Jooze - Falooda


----------



## Mida Khan (1/6/17)

Joose E Liqz - Falooda
Vape Chefs - Liquorice Ice Cream


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/6/17)

1.) Nut Cracker - LOBO Juice Co.
2.) OMG - Lobo Juice Co.
3.) Frosteez - Nostalgia


----------



## boxerulez (1/6/17)

1. Vapechem VC4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn (1/6/17)

Puffy puffs wicks kougom


----------



## Chukin'Vape (1/6/17)

1. Ricey - Affiliation
2. Strawberry Lemon Cheesecake - Paulies


----------



## TvhCaptainMuis (1/6/17)

Puffy puffs wicks kougom


----------



## Gersh (1/6/17)

@Andre We need a "candy/sweets" category 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Amir (1/6/17)

Paulies- Blueberry Cupcake
Nostalgia- Frosteez
Vape Chefs - Liquorice Ice Cream


----------



## Vitblitz (1/6/17)

Nana by Fusion E-Liquids.


----------



## iPWN (1/6/17)

Nostalgia - Mad Hatter


----------



## Andre (1/6/17)

Gersh said:


> @Andre We need a "candy/sweets" category
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is it, part of the dessert category. Add your favourite candy/sweets to your one nomination above. You can nominate 3 juices per category.

We, as a forum, discussed this at length last year and decided to keep to the categories as set out above. For this year we are keeping it as is, but shall consult with members again next year. Problem is one can have so many categories that it eventually becomes meaningless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (1/6/17)

1. Crumble - Affiliation
2. Peachy - Affiliation
3. Unbaked - Complex chaos


----------



## Baker (1/6/17)

Coco by Affiliation
Synth by Opus
PB3 by Vapour Chemistry


----------



## BigGuy (1/6/17)

Unbaked=complex chaos
Drippity-milklab
yo mamma-milklab

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## M5000 (1/6/17)

Frozen - NCV
Jelly Monster - Wiener Vape co.
Zoob - Milc

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## kilr0y ZA (1/6/17)

1. Jelly Monster - Wiener Vape Co.
2. Coco - Affiliation.
3. Rainbow Monster - Wiener Vape Co.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (1/6/17)

Nostalgia - Mad Hatter


----------



## Cobrali (1/6/17)

1. Cinful by Retro Vape Co.
2. Frozen by NCV
3. PB3 by Vapour Chemistry

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Naeemhoosen (2/6/17)

Nostalgia - Lustre

Vape Chefs - Raspberry Cheesecake

Mellow Vapour - Old Bills Caramel Popcorn 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coldcat (2/6/17)

Zoob - Milc
Scream - Hazeworks
Duchess - Pompous Pom


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/6/17)

Forest Berry Yogurt Panna Cotta by ADV


----------



## Faheem777 (2/6/17)

1. Nana Fusion by Fusion E-Liquid
2. Haleys Comet by Cosmic Dropz


----------



## VapeSnow (2/6/17)

Mr Hardwick - Triple Delight


----------



## KB_314 (2/6/17)

Paulie's Coffee Cake


----------



## Patricia V Z (3/6/17)

1. Fudge brownie - old school alchemist


----------



## Monna22 (3/6/17)

1.Fudge brownie - Old school alchemist
2.Milc


----------



## daniel craig (3/6/17)

1. Phat Fizz Apple Pop by BBM
2. Phat Fizz Cherry Pop by BBM 
3. Jelly Monster by WVC

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mohamed Jooma (3/6/17)

joose e liqz falooda and burfee


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (3/6/17)

Mr hardwicks raspberry macaroon

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabs (3/6/17)

1. Paulies coffee cake
2. Nostalgia Frosteez 
3. Old bills caramel popcorn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dewald888 (4/6/17)

opus oontz

jooze e liqz burfee


----------



## Max (4/6/17)

Hi all :-

Jelly Monster - WVC - @Rooigevaar 

PB3 - Vape Chemist - @element0709 

At First Flight - Fogg's Famous Sause - @Sir Vape 

Awesome Awesome Awesome

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## MR_F (5/6/17)

Zoob - Milc ALL DAY EVERYDAY !!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MR_F (5/6/17)

Pecan Nut Pie- Pompous Pom


----------



## SouthernCelt (5/6/17)

*Choc Mint *by Vapour Mountain
*Chocolate Brownie *by All Day Vapour
*Southern Cross* by Orion

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (5/6/17)

Opus - Oontz
Pompous Pom - Miss Daisy's Pecan Nut Cream Pie
Nostalgia - Lustre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (7/6/17)

Wolfsbane- Emmisory Elixers


----------



## phlux22 (9/6/17)

1. ) Nostalgia - Mad Hatter


----------



## Larry (10/6/17)

Jelly Monster by Wiener Vape Co

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (11/6/17)

Nom Du Plume Nr 9 - Glace a la Fraise (Strawberry Gelato)
Pompous Pom Duchess Choc Mint Ice Cream


----------



## ET (11/6/17)

Scream - Hazeworks
Wolfsbane - Emissary Elixirs
Oatz - Twisted Cook-E


----------



## Andre (21/6/17)

Time is running out!

Nominate your 3 (or less) favourite local juices in this category to get them into the running for the vote off.


----------



## Stillwaters (21/6/17)

Jelly Monster - Weiner Vape

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/6/17)

Coffee Cake - Paulies


----------



## Rebel (22/6/17)

Drippity - Milk Lab
Coffee Cake-Paulies


----------



## VandaL (29/6/17)

Nostalgia - Mad Hatter


----------

